# User id



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone know how to change your user id?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I know how!



What do you want it to be?


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

I sent you a message, thank u


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You are all set.


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------

